# Uber + Spotify = RATINGS?!?!?!?! Music IS PART of our RATINGS!! VIDEO



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

So... I just watched the Spotify + Uber video here: http://blog.uber.com/In-App-Music#3
It's part of out 5* rating system. Interesting thing is, it's for iPhone. I don't have that option on my Android S5. LOL


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

It's a fear campaign. 'Do what we say or face termination' is the implicit message. I honestly don't think most riders give a damn though.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

I received an email saying that it was voluntary


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

ReviTULize said:


> I received an email saying that it was voluntary


It is... But the video says it's part of the rating system.


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

"Music is part of a 5 star ride". This plants the idea in the passenger's mind that if the driver does not participate in this program, they did not get 5 star service. As we all know, a rating of anything less than 5 stars is a vote to have the driver terminated.


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

Jay2dresq said:


> "Music is part of a 5 star ride". This plants the idea in the passenger's mind that if the driver does not participate in this program, they did not get 5 star service. As we all know, a rating of anything less than 5 stars is a vote to have the driver terminated.


Exactly. Worse yet, they did not integrate this in to my driver app for the Galaxy S5.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

Randy Shear said:


> Exactly. Worse yet, they did not integrate this in to my driver app for the Galaxy S5.


so go get an iphone randy.


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> so go get an iphone randy.


Why would I do that? I just bought an S5 a week ago. No thanks.


----------



## NickNolte (Dec 12, 2014)

Who is going to pay for all the extra data to stream all this stuff?


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

Randy Shear said:


> Why would I do that? I just bought an S5 a week ago. No thanks.


you want 5 stars don't you? either get an iphone or face termination.


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

NickNolte said:


> Who is going to pay for all the extra data to stream all this stuff?


WE ARE RESPONSIBLE FOR THE COST OF THE DATA


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> you want 5 stars don't you? either get an iphone or face termination.


Or... Wait for them to integrate it in to the Android app..


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

Randy Shear said:


> Or... Wait for them to integrate it in to the Android app..


or just realize that none of it matters. any of these options are okay.


----------



## NickNolte (Dec 12, 2014)

Randy Shear said:


> The data is processed through the passengers Spotify app.


But doesn't it have to go through the drivers app and through an aux cord?


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

_If you use the Uber Partner app on your own phone, the data use will go against your personal data plan and therefore may be an additional cost. This integration, though, does stream music at a rate that uses the least amount of data (96 kbps). Since this may impact your data plan cost as it gains more adoption, it's good to remember that you have access to discounted phone plans with carriers like AT&T and Verizon, and we are in talks to expand these discounts in the coming months. We're also working closely with wireless carriers to offer discounted (zero-rated) data plans that do not charge for music streaming. Again, enabling music for your riders is your choice._


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> _If you use the Uber Partner app on your own phone, the data use will go against your personal data plan and therefore may be an additional cost. This integration, though, does stream music at a rate that uses the least amount of data (96 kbps). Since this may impact your data plan cost as it gains more adoption, it's good to remember that you have access to discounted phone plans with carriers like AT&T and Verizon, and we are in talks to expand these discounts in the coming months. We're also working closely with wireless carriers to offer discounted (zero-rated) data plans that do not charge for music streaming. Again, enabling music for your riders is your choice._


Link?


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

Randy Shear said:


> Link?


That's from the link you provided.


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> That's from the link you provided.


Thank you. Helpful info. It also states not available for Android.


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

My previous post was edited to reflect we pay for the data charges.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Randy Shear said:


> The data is processed through the passengers Spotify app.


Nope! Drivers pay for the data if they using their own phones.

http://www.uberpeople.net/threads/uber-music-email-theyre-using-your-data-plan.7212/

http://www.uberpeople.net/threads/uber-spotify-partnership-slap-to-the-face-of-uberdrivers.7061/


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Nope! Drivers pay for the data if they using their own phones.
> 
> http://www.uberpeople.net/threads/uber-music-email-theyre-using-your-data-plan.7212/
> 
> http://www.uberpeople.net/threads/uber-spotify-partnership-slap-to-the-face-of-uberdrivers.7061/


That post was edited earlier.


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

Randy Shear said:


> My previous post was edited to reflect we pay for the data charges.


As seen here ^^


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Randy Shear said:


> That post was edited earlier.


Well read those threads anyway...You might learn a couple of more things about the Spotify Partnership.


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

Jay2dresq said:


> "Music is part of a 5 star ride". This plants the idea in the passenger's mind that if the driver does not participate in this program, they did not get 5 star service. As we all know, a rating of anything less than 5 stars is a vote to have the driver terminated.


Happy Christmas dear "independent" Uber contractors !

I want to already put my presents under your Xmastrees

And to prove it here is some pictures of my paychecks..
I guess what I made less per week you should probably have more on yours, math correct?

When I started My weekly Uber checks were usually between $700 - $1000 per week
additionally I had between $200 - $500 with Lyft weekly

Then they dropped the fare, removed the $1 incencitive, experimented how else they can **** up the drivers rating (Spotify!) and paychecks (more and more drivers and there is still no end in sight)

I drove less and my average weekly was now between $200 - $500 but Lyft and Uber combined !

The last few weeks I just worked in my own business and watched TV or loitered here in our forum

*I wanted to work tonight and tomorrow (F+SAT) but after reading the posts : "music is now part of an 5 Star experience.." 
I AM REALLY PISSED about how Uber treats us as "independent idiots"*
|The only independence we really have is to not log-in the driver mode and I am sure sooner or later they will require us to be online for a certain amount of hours (Lyft already started this actually) and remember my words, sooner or later it will happen.

I'm staying home tonight, Cheers brothers and sisters ! Happy Holidays !

JUNE 2014 (weekly) :









December 2014 (weekly) :


----------



## wtdrivesnj (Dec 5, 2014)

To get a 5* rating all you need to do is to get the Pax to their destination fast and have a friendly conversation, if they want ...that's it
Most people are spending less than 1/2 an hour in your car
Uber trying to get into that is actually interfering with your Job as a driver. 
While a Pax is in your car it can be a very private thing. I had a guy last week who needed someone to talk to cause his brother just got arrested. 
I've brought people to the hospital to visit sick relatives and they want to talk 
I drove 2 brothers on different occasions to visit their dying mom...The 2nd one was telling me his story when I realized that I drove his brother the week before and we had a great conversation.
Heard story about broken hearts, conversations about the weather, travels, children and all sorts of experiences mines and the Pax 
So Uber is getting in the middle of something that they don't understand or even care to.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

I would not worry about the whole Spotify thing, here is why:

This service is ONLY available to Spotify customers who pay 
for the Spotify Premium subscription.
I survey all my customers, so far I haven't found, not even one
that has the paid version of Spotify.


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Well read those threads anyway...You might learn a couple of more things about the Spotify Partnership.


Will do


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

No-tippers-suck said:


> Happy Christmas dear "independent" Uber contractors !
> 
> I want to already put my presents under your Xmastrees
> 
> ...


I still make what I was making when I started in late Oct 2013. Haven't really seen any decrease in pay. Sorry you have though.


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

Jay2dresq said:


> "Music is part of a 5 star ride". This plants the idea in the passenger's mind that if the driver does not participate in this program, they did not get 5 star service. As we all know, a rating of anything less than 5 stars is a vote to have the driver terminated.


I don't provide it and I pretty much get all 5 stars. I do have an auxiliary cable that is a charger and allows passengers to play their music off their own phone on my car stereo. A lot of passengers love this. They never ask for it but I offer it to them.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Jay2dresq said:


> "Music is part of a 5 star ride".


Not in my car it's not! If music is now part of a 5 star service I'll just cancel all riders who have the little music symbol next to their name. Problem solved


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

same here and problem solved.
(now we're already two green smileys, let's see how many more we will get)


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

I think the Spotify idea is a turkey - it's not going to fly. It's a solution that's looking for a problem, like the internet - connected fridges of a few years ago.

But in case I'm wrong, I hope that the attitude of the maker of this video isn't typical of drivers - his attitude is just an accepting waddayagonnadoboutit? shrug. But the Spotify idea isn't like rate reductions or driver saturations; things that Uber does impose on us which we can do nothing about.

Instead, Spotify is something that Uber can only request of us. They need our collective buy-in as drivers for it to work. Sorry, request denied!

We as drivers have the power to kill this thing before it ever gets off the ground and gains traction. Come on, people, just say no. If enough of us do, it will just quietly go away for good.

It would also send a much-needed message to Uber that we are partners and that this attitude of "we're going to tell you how things are going to be" is not acceptable. Just like the black car drivers did when they firmly said no to Uber imposing UberX pickups on them, and Uber backed down.


----------



## wtdrivesnj (Dec 5, 2014)

Randy Shear said:


> I still make what I was making when I started in late Oct 2013. Haven't really seen any decrease in pay. Sorry you have though.


Question? To make the same your not working more hours? Did they not reduce the fare in your market since 2013?


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

wtdrivesnj said:


> Question? To make the same your not working more hours? Did they not reduce the fare in your market since 2013?


I work less, and make more. I put in 8 hours on a typical weekend. I usually make $300 - $350/ 8 hour weekend. Last weekend I made $600 for 6 hours, but $200 was from a puker / cleaning fee. We started at $2.25 or so per mile, we are now at $1.20/mi. We've been cut 3 or 4 times, then the introduction of $1 safe ride fee, then $40/mo for a phone. I ditched the iPhone.


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

That's what some still didn't seem to realize :

Working more hours AND more miles

I understand that the lower Lyft prize was the main reason to cut our fare which on one side I understand from the standpoint of the business.
What I did was boycotting Lyft and I just logged in if I was in an area with no Uber riders I always gave the Uber APP the advance of 10 - 15minutes to give me the next ride before I logged in to Lyft additionally. But many other drivers obviously accepted 1.10 per mile with Lyft and they didn't see the big picture.
I understand that Uber dropped the fare to match Lyft.. (I just hope they shutdown the sooner the better and also Sidecar)

But I blame Uber for just cutting our share and still charging the same percentage 20% +$1 per trip is around 27% in my case.


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

That's why it's 11:30 on a Friday night, and I haven't left to Uber yet. 12AM - 3 or 4AM. Fri and Sat only.


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

Now, off to Uber.


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

Hey Randy.. look I like your posts in generally but let me clarify this :

$200 for puking ? you didn't "make" money driving in best case if you cleaned the mess yourself
you made money for cleaning up someone elses puke.. that's very disguisting !

We signed up as drivers not as puke cleaners..

Also after the Puke I am pretty sure you had to end your shift..
What if that happened on your very first trip?
Do you believe Uber would still pay you the loss of income because you can't drive with that smell ? I believe not !

In fact we can sometimes still make the $400 gross on a weekend night but it's not as easy anymore.
Before Uber has cut 50% of the fares we were paid well, I knew this wouldn't last too long, I really knew it.
But I didn't expect it to become that bad. My motication is totally down my friend.

I'm risking my car and my insurance every day right? but not for minimum wages.
If I am independent and bring my own equipment it means I (we all of course) saved Uber from buying ten thousands of Prius's
and having to employ us with at least minimum wage, they would have to take all the risks that come with the business.

Currently we are the only ones at risk


----------



## wtdrivesnj (Dec 5, 2014)

Randy Shear said:


> I work less, and make more. I put in 8 hours on a typical weekend. I usually make $300 - $350/ 8 hour weekend. Last weekend I made $600 for 6 hours, but $200 was from a puker / cleaning fee. We started at $2.25 or so per mile, we are now at $1.20/mi. We've been cut 3 or 4 times, then the introduction of $1 safe ride fee, then $40/mo for a phone. I ditched the iPhone.


Wow...40/hour are you doing uber math and include their 20% and tolls?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

No-tippers-suck said:


> Hey Randy.. look I like your posts in generally but let me clarify this :
> 
> $200 for puking ? you didn't "make" money driving in best case if you cleaned the mess yourself
> you made money for cleaning up someone elses puke.. that's very disguisting !
> ...


Disagree. I had a man who left my car smelling badly of urine and I got $150 from Uber for cleanup. Which only consisted of soaking the seat with enzyme urine-eater type cleaner and job done.

People are welcome to come and piss in my car at $150 a time. No driving; I'll happily run the world's most expensive public toilet.

The car belongs to Santander anyway; a quick spray with air freshener wheb I give it back and I'm good to go!


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

No-tippers-suck said:


> Hey Randy.. look I like your posts in generally but let me clarify this :
> 
> $200 for puking ? you didn't "make" money driving in best case if you cleaned the mess yourself
> you made money for cleaning up someone elses puke.. that's very disguisting !
> ...


I did "make" $200. And it was my 2nd run of the night. I made that $200 for 20 minutes. I ran to a car wash, washed the car, vacuumed the chucks (surgical gloves kept in the trunk for this reason), then used the car wash carpet cleaner. I then sprayed cherry air freshener, logged in, and finished my shift. I regularly make $300 - $350 per 6 - 8 hour week. I can't complain about that.


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

@Randy Shear

ok... you made me laugh :D
I have no more words - just admiration to your great penmanship :eek:

@randy :
well well well.... now we already have Ubertoilet and Uberpukecleaners..
I hope I can find my niche just in time..


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Disagree. I had a man who left my car smelling badly of urine and I got $150 from Uber for cleanup. Which only consisted of soaking the seat with enzyme urine-eater type cleaner and job done.
> 
> People are welcome to come and piss in my car at $150 a time. No driving; I'll happily run the world's most expensive public toilet.
> 
> The car belongs to Santander anyway; a quick spray with air freshener wheb I give it back and I'm good to go!


Exactly. I charge $200 for my fee. I add $75 just for "after hours" cleaning service.


----------



## UberFrolic (Sep 18, 2014)

This is why I knew not to turn in the uber supplied phone back when they gave me the option. That was the bait and switch! Get you to "Save" your $40 a month and stick it to ya with the spotify. Now they don't incur the data charge.

I keep getting the stupid texts from Uber saying "Improve your riders' experience" "buy that stupid cable already!!" they be telling me.


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

No-tippers-suck said:


> @Randy Shear
> 
> ok... you made me laugh :D
> I have no more words - just admiration to your great penmanship :eek:
> ...


It comes with the territory. If you're going to drive drunks around, this will happen. Might as well profit off of it.


----------



## wtdrivesnj (Dec 5, 2014)

Randy Shear said:


> That's why it's 11:30 on a Friday night, and I haven't left to Uber yet. 12AM - 3 or 4AM. Fri and Sat only.


I use to do the over nights but now there's so many drivers in my area surge price rarely happen. I've learned not to chase surge price waste of gas. I got one tonight ...luck


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

UberFrolic said:


> This is why I knew not to turn in the uber supplied phone back when they gave me the option. That was the bait and switch! Get you to "Save" your $40 a month and stick it to ya with the spotify. Now they don't incur the data charge.
> 
> I keep getting the stupid texts from Uber saying "Improve your riders' experience" "buy that stupid cable already!!" they be telling me.


I have 8GB of data that never gets touched, so it's not a huge deal to me. But to others this could really be an issue. Uber does give me 15% off my phone, and data already though.


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

wtdrivesnj said:


> I use to do the over nights but now there's so many drivers in my area surge price rarely happen. I've learned not to chase surge price waste of gas. I got one tonight ...luck


I never chase surge. It's not worth it.


----------



## UberFrolic (Sep 18, 2014)

Randy Shear said:


> I have 8GB of data that never gets touched, so it's not a huge deal to me. But to others this could really be an issue. Uber does give me 15% off my phone, and data already though.


How fast did that discount work? I recently "redeemed" it and it said they'll be in touch. How long did it take for someone to get back to you ? Or did u have to follow up like a stalker to get uber to do things.


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

UberFrolic said:


> How fast did that discount work? I recently "redeemed" it and it said they'll be in touch. How long did it take for someone to get back to you ? Or did u have to follow up like a stalker to get uber to do things.


It was seamless, and streamlined. It took about a week, maybe two tops. I didn't have to contact anyone, nor did they contact me. I redeemed the offer, and input my info, that was it.


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

wtdrivesnj said:


> I use to do the over nights but now there's so many drivers in my area surge price rarely happen. I've learned not to chase surge price waste of gas. I got one tonight ...luck


I got an $86 surge fare tonight, across the road from where I live, therefor I'm off early. $106 for 2.3 hours.


----------



## wtdrivesnj (Dec 5, 2014)

Randy Shear said:


> I got an $86 surge fare tonight, across the road from where I live, therefor I'm off early. $106 for 2.3 hours.


I feel the surge in NJ are BS. I've been in surge areas and never get a request plus they top it off at 2x. Or you get a non surge request outside of the surge area. Or if you run to that area as soon a you get there its over. Or the exact spot where your car is is in white. After months of this I've give up. The 2 AM Hoboken surge is no longer attractive since you risk getting tickets ($1000's)


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

ReviTULize said:


> I received an email saying that it was voluntary


Its only voluntary if you want your ratings to drop. If you want your ratings to have a better chance then you HAVE to "play their tune".


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

I offer nothing but a safe ride. I wont waste my time offering some idiotic Spotify non-sense. I'm quite sure that Uber is getting some sort of kick back from Spotify or why would they even be bothered with this. If Uber wants to cut me in for some extra cash, I'll plug Spotify, Pandora or any other Ap they want. But no extra money for me = I don't do anything extra.
I would never give water to be spilled all over my seats. Water costs money. I don't offer mints or candy. That shit costs money. I don't even offer phone charging cords. Anything that distracts me from driving isn't happening. A passengers phone is dead, too bad for them. Since Uber doesn't allow tipping then why should I offer anything more than a safe ride in a clean car? They continue to dangle their bullshit rating system over my head. I don't care, I don't pay a bit of attention to what a drunk asshole rates me. When Uber starts to put a tipping option on their ap, I'll start figuring out ways to increase service, thereby, increasing the odds I get tipped. As long as Uber has a no tipping policy, I have a "don't distract me, I'm not offering anything extra policy." "Spotify = five star ratings" Hey Uber .... save this sort of mind control bullshit for the idiots who you've frightened with your ratings.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

wtdrivesnj said:


> Question? To make the same your not working more hours? Did they not reduce the fare in your market since 2013?


Stick to Spotify...Make a new thread for this. It deserves a new thread.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Randy Shear said:


> I work less, and make more. I put in 8 hours on a typical weekend. I usually make $300 - $350/ 8 hour weekend. Last weekend I made $600 for 6 hours, but $200 was from a puker / cleaning fee. We started at $2.25 or so per mile, we are now at $1.20/mi. We've been cut 3 or 4 times, then the introduction of $1 safe ride fee, then $40/mo for a phone. I ditched the iPhone.


Wow.... Uber has now finally reduced drivers to this. Here's a guy who considers a puking fee as profit. No disrespect intended.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Randy Shear said:


> I did "make" $200. And it was my 2nd run of the night. I made that $200 for 20 minutes. I ran to a car wash, washed the car, vacuumed the chucks (surgical gloves kept in the trunk for this reason), then used the car wash carpet cleaner. I then sprayed cherry air freshener, logged in, and finished my shift. I regularly make $300 - $350 per 6 - 8 hour week. I can't complain about that.


You must have Kids to cope with puke, piss and yuck so easily!


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> Wow.... Uber has now finally reduced drivers to this. Here's a guy who considers a puking fee as profit. No disrespect intended.


Yes, I'm "reduced" to doing my job. As a driver, if someone pukes in my / your car, should we just leave it for someone else?? Let it sit, and stagnate overnight, so the smell can never be removed? Not in my $26K car. Nope. Might as well get the $200 for it. Doesn't bother me.


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> You must have Kids to cope with puke, piss and yuck so easily!


I do. I've got 4 of my own. I've been doing this cleaning pee / crap / vomit for 16 years.


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

I would immediately clean mine too, but make sure you wait an hour before going online again. If you are online in less than an hour they may deem it not bad enough to give you the cleaning fee.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

I dont understand the "integration". Just take the same cable thats plugged into your phone and plug it into theirs.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Randy Shear said:


> Yes, I'm "reduced" to doing my job. As a driver, if someone pukes in my / your car, should we just leave it for someone else?? Let it sit, and stagnate overnight, so the smell can never be removed? Not in my $26K car. Nope. Might as well get the $200 for it. Doesn't bother me.


You're definitely a glass half full person. I just can't find it anymore. If someone puked in my car, I'd be done. I'd never drive for Uber again. That would break me. Sorry if my post was bothersome...certainly not my intention.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

No-tippers-suck said:


> same here and problem solved.
> (now we're already two green smileys, let's see how many more we will get)


Uber's new training video says that "music is now part of a five star ride". By that definition, it is therefore impossible for drivers who choose not to opt in to Spotify to provide a 5 star service. Simple logic. I certainly wouldn't want to aim to provide less than 5 star service, so Uber won't mind that I cancel all "music enabled" riders. In the name of ensuring music riders get their five star service, of course.

Uber's trying to have their cake and eat it. But no, either treat us like employees and pay us employee benefits, in which case you could tell us to provide music, and pay for the data, or treat us like contractors. Saying it's optional and then saying that it's part of the service and cynically implying we'll get downrated for not doing it is just more self serving contradictory nonsense. What a conniving, morally bereft company.


----------



## Monica rodriguez (Nov 16, 2014)

Do your best to give a 5 star which means be polite, get them from A to B and keep the car clean. F*** the rest. Like the rest said, we aint driving cvs, convenience store or itunes.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Funny thing is I offer it in the car and was part of the launch promo. Here are the facts from Toronto in my experience.

Less than 5% of riders I get have the music symbol on their names.
Out of that I would say 1 in 10 riders will use the service who are music enabled.

Right now after about 100 rides given 1 has used it.

Most don't want to be bothered dealing with it and the rest don't want to pay premium for Spotify to get it working.

Other comments I hear is most drivers don't enable the service and that people find it to inconsistent in cars to make it part of their ride experience.

This is a case of unless there is consistent driver support to have it customers won't care about it as they don't expect to have a car where it works.

Having Music has never been part of the 5* experience. But a clean car and friendly non intrusive service is part of it. Don't listen to how Uber has made it important. In the grand scheme of things it isn't.


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

Nobody has asked about this since the initial promo 

Anyone that has played their music has done so with the aux cord 

The little toggle button to turn the music on doesn't even work on my app 

If any pax ever ask me about it I'll just tell them it hasn't worked since the last update


----------



## Precious (Oct 10, 2014)

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> _If you use the Uber Partner app on your own phone, the data use will go against your personal data plan and therefore may be an additional cost. This integration, though, does stream music at a rate that uses the least amount of data (96 kbps). Since this may impact your data plan cost as it gains more adoption, it's good to remember that you have access to discounted phone plans with carriers like AT&T and Verizon, and we are in talks to expand these discounts in the coming months. We're also working closely with wireless carriers to offer discounted (zero-rated) data plans that do not charge for music streaming. Again, enabling music for your riders is your choice._


Can you please post the link to the info Uber sent. I did not get any notification and will like to understand what I need to do. Thanks.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

You mean this one? http://blog.uber.com/In-App-Music#3


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> I offer nothing but a safe ride. I wont waste my time offering some idiotic Spotify non-sense. I'm quite sure that Uber is getting some sort of kick back from Spotify or why would they even be bothered with this. If Uber wants to cut me in for some extra cash, I'll plug Spotify, Pandora or any other Ap they want. But no extra money for me = I don't do anything extra.
> I would never give water to be spilled all over my seats. Water costs money. I don't offer mints or candy. That shit costs money. I don't even offer phone charging cords. Anything that distracts me from driving isn't happening. A passengers phone is dead, too bad for them. Since Uber doesn't allow tipping then why should I offer anything more than a safe ride in a clean car? They continue to dangle their bullshit rating system over my head. I don't care, I don't pay a bit of attention to what a drunk asshole rates me. When Uber starts to put a tipping option on their ap, I'll start figuring out ways to increase service, thereby, increasing the odds I get tipped. As long as Uber has a no tipping policy, I have a "don't distract me, I'm not offering anything extra policy." "Spotify = five star ratings" Hey Uber .... save this sort of mind control bullshit for the idiots who you've frightened with your ratings.


THREAD # 57 / REALITYSHARK: San Francisco
billionaire Travis Kalanick was bitten by a
"Realityshark" today, while flying over the
continental U.S. Sources close to Ruthless
Leader reiterate that there will NOT be
a "film at eleven".


----------



## ELLE (Dec 17, 2014)

I don't get the whole spotify thing. If I use my iphone for app it screws up my bluetooth and everything- cuts out my pandora radio, messes with my texts and calls. I can't even use spotify because my car has bluetooth connectivity- not an aux cord. If o get lower ratings because of that it's bs.


----------



## PDX2012 (Dec 15, 2014)

Randy Shear said:


> Yes, I'm "reduced" to doing my job. As a driver, if someone pukes in my / your car, should we just leave it for someone else?? Let it sit, and stagnate overnight, so the smell can never be removed? Not in my $26K car. Nope. Might as well get the $200 for it. Doesn't bother me.


I'm new. How do you determine the clean-up cost & how do you charge the pax for it?


----------



## PDX2012 (Dec 15, 2014)

When I logged in for the first time today the app needed updating. OK - but it just sits there & doesn't give any indication that something is happening. No excuse for not having a "Please wait" message or something. When asked if I had an Aux port I checked "No" b/c I could never get it to work. I have built in Sirius, a USB port I can plug a stick into as well as blue-tooth so I don't need/use Aux anyway. My car has the high-end factory music system but no factory nav. Wish it did but my $50 Craigslist Garmin works fine.

If I don't have Aux how can I be down-rated?


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

PDX2012 said:


> When I logged in for the first time today the app needed updating. OK - but it just sits there & doesn't give any indication that something is happening. No excuse for not having a "Please wait" message or something. When asked if I had an Aux port I checked "No" b/c I could never get it to work. I have built in Sirius, a USB port I can plug a stick into as well as blue-tooth so I don't need/use Aux anyway. My car has the high-end factory music system but no factory nav. Wish it did but my $50 Craigslist Garmin works fine.
> 
> If I don't have Aux how can I be down-rated?


After the update I responded "I Don't Know" to the question if my car had an AUX port. Unless there's some extra $ in it for me, I'm not doing it.



PDX2012 said:


> I'm new. How do you determine the clean-up cost & how do you charge the pax for it?


. Keep a couple cans of foaming carpet cleaner in your car and a roll of quarters. Immediately after the client leaves the vehicle, take pictures... the grosser the better. The higher the ick factor, the better. You're taking these pics to justify the cleaning fee. DO NOT GO ONLINE FOR AT LEAST AN HOUR! Drive to the nearest carwash or gas station with a coin operated vacuum. Vacuum up as much as possible, then spray the foaming carpet cleaner on it, and vacuum again. You may have to shampoo the carpets at home, but this may get you cleaned up, and the sooner the better. Submit the pics with a request for $200 cleaning fee, and in most cases you will get $200 added to the ride.


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

Jay2dresq said:


> After the update I responded "I Don't Know" to the question if my car had an AUX port. Unless there's some extra $ in it for me, I'm not doing it.
> 
> . Keep a couple cans of foaming carpet cleaner in your car and a roll of quarters. Immediately after the client leaves the vehicle, take pictures... the grosser the better. The higher the ick factor, the better. You're taking these pics to justify the cleaning fee. DO NOT GO ONLINE FOR AT LEAST AN HOUR! Drive to the nearest carwash or gas station with a coin operated vacuum. Vacuum up as much as possible, then spray the foaming carpet cleaner on it, and vacuum again. You may have to shampoo the carpets at home, but this may get you cleaned up, and the sooner the better. Submit the pics with a request for $200 cleaning fee, and in most cases you will get $200 added to the ride.


Exactly


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

ELLE said:


> I don't get the whole spotify thing. If I use my iphone for app it screws up my bluetooth and everything- cuts out my pandora radio, messes with my texts and calls. I can't even use spotify because my car has bluetooth connectivity- not an aux cord. If o get lower ratings because of that it's bs.


Welcome to the forum, better known as HELL!!!


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas Uber Lovers!!! <3 <3 <3


----------

